# Legal note to Pony Boy and Ponytail



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

From the Law Offices of
Dewey, Screw'em, and Howe

To: Mr. Rock31 (a.k.a. "Pony Boy", a.k.a. "Bieber Boy")
Mr. MaxPower (a.k.a. "Ponytail")
RE: Mr. Grumpy1328 (a.k.a. "Cheap Ash George")

The party of the third part (Mr. Grumpy) has retained our services in connection with the actions of the party of the first part (Mr. Rock31) and the party of the second part (Mr. Max Power). Said actions have resulted in further damage to the property of the party of the third part, when he was victimized by "bombs" from the party of the first part and the party of the second part. 
We ask that the party of the first part and the party of the second part cease and desist from further actions against the party of the third part. Should such further action occur, the party of the third part will be forced to proceed with actions against the party of the first part and the party of the second part. Such actions will be unannounced, and delivered when least expected. 
We at the Law Offices of Dewy, Screw'em, and Howe, take these matters very seriously. We suggest that you travel to the residence of the party of the third part, where all parties may repair said damage, and, well, party! Sincerely, Dewey, Screw'em, and Howe














































You guys are nucking futs!! The destruction of my deck is complete. The rebuild starts next week!!
Great hit, guys. I don't know what to say, except watch your backs!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice hit guys,

Congrats, enjoy


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Love the legal note - still laughing! Congrats to all parties and the firm - nice sticks there.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice, take some time figuring out which components your going to use for your new deck.


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Very nice, take some time figuring out which components your going to use for your new deck.


Gotta use all new components...they destroyed everything that was there. 
Replacing half the floor and the entire rail system. It's gonna take me a couple months. 
At least I have some awesome smokes to help pass the time!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very cool George 

The smaller JR one is the Behike 52 Alt.

Hope you enjoy brother.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice, kudos to the bombers! and enjoy to the bombed! :hat:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice bomb. Looks like you got some quality sticks. Enjoy them and good luck on the rebuilding the deck


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Good for you George. Those look great. Im not surprised they got you they are both awesome B.O.T.L.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome bomb guys! George, after you rest that JR Behike for 30 years or so, it will taste AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Poor George lol.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome hit guys !! Much deserved sir ! Awesome thread !


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Good to see they got there.

Have a good time rebuilding the deck George!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

NIce, a little horse play


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

George you missed it this past weekend, Chris was rocking the double pony tail...or as Roger called it, his handlebars HAHAHA!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> George you missed it this past weekend, Chris was rocking the double pony tail...or as Roger called it, his handlebars HAHAHA!


Really?

You went there?


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks, guys. It was really appreciated. 

But if Veeral is right, I'll never know about the JR Behike....I don't think I got 30 years left in me!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Sweet hit Prancer and Chris! Enjoy brother!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

grumpy1328 said:


> Thanks, guys. It was really appreciated.
> 
> But if Veeral is right, I'll never know about the JR Behike....I don't think I got 30 years left in me!


I see 50-60 left in ya buddy!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Really?
> 
> You went there?


Love you too pookie!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Was today bomb George day??? I didnt get the memo... Great hit guys.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

A few guys from the NJ Puff herf got a small bomb out to George


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> A few guys from the NJ Puff herf got a small bomb out to George


Small?? SMALL?? I fear for what you guys would do if you were trying to do something big!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

grumpy1328 said:


> Small?? SMALL?? I fear for what you guys would do if you were trying to do something big!


Veeral found out. Hahahah


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

And still has not recovered!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

there is still one missing!!eep: :mischief: Go ahead V!!oke: insert joke here!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Chris is pissed at me, sorry bro. He has ignored my cat calls, phone calls, emails, PMs and even my webchat 

I owe ya bro.


----------

